# Clackamas Kennel Club all breed dog show



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Who: Clackamas Kennel Club Inc.
What: All breed dog show
When: Saturday, June 20 and Sunday, June 21, 2009
Where: Clackamas County Fairgrounds in Canby, Oregon.

Directions:
*Heading South from Portland on I-5*
Take EXIT 282A (Canby/Hubbard) and go 1.6 miles
Turn Left at stoplight - Arndt Rd
Go 1.9 miles and you will come to a stoplight, continue through stoplight
You will now be on Knights Bridge Rd
Go 2.1 miles and take a Right on Grant St. (Stop sign)
Then take a left on 4th Ave
4th Ave takes you directly to the Fairgrounds which will be on your left.

*Heading North from Salem on I-5*
Take EXIT 278 (Aurora/Donald) and turn right onto Ehlen Rd
Follow Ehlen Rd into Aurora to Hwy 99E
Take a Left onto Hwy 99E
Go through Canby and take a Left into Fairgrounds at Pine St (Stoplight)
(You will see the Fairgrounds Sign)

*Heading South from Portland on I-205*
Take EXIT 9 (Oregon City)
Turn Left at the stop light onto Hwy 99E
Follow Hwy 99E for 10 miles South into Canby
Fairgrounds will be on your Right as you enter Canby
Turn Right at the stoplight for Pine Street
(You will see the Fairgrounds Sign)

This will be the first show I've ever been to. Its not a bully show, but I think it will still be a lot of fun. It will give me an idea of dog showing world. I'm stoked.
Any one else going?
I'll be sure to take lots of pics for everyone 

http://clackamaskennelclub.com/index.html
http://www.livepdx.com/portland-events/index.html


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

morning bump. 
its morning for me anyway...
i would love to see some people from the WA OR area go


----------



## H224thGenSedan (Jun 15, 2009)

How was the first day of the show Nizmo? I would of liked to go to check it out but im down in Klamath Falls and didnt have the extera money for the gas.


----------

